# How to convert my driving license?



## sunshine

Hi everybody!

Since 2 months we are living in Lecce. We wanted to lease a car for me, but found out that my driving license can not be used here. I am a citizen of Uzbekistan ( former USSR republic). I was told that I even can not get International Driving permit because Italy does not have an agreement with my home country. But noone can explain if I can convert them into Italian or just take an exam or I should go to the driving school and take full course of driving as a beginner. 

I will be very grateful if anyone can explain me what to do, whom to approach or share similar experience. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Stravinsky

sunshine said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Since 2 months we are living in Lecce. We wanted to lease a car for me, but found out that my driving license can not be used here. I am a citizen of Uzbekistan ( former USSR republic). I was told that I even can not get International Driving permit because Italy does not have an agreement with my home country. But noone can explain if I can convert them into Italian or just take an exam or I should go to the driving school and take full course of driving as a beginner.
> 
> I will be very grateful if anyone can explain me what to do, whom to approach or share similar experience. Thanks a lot in advance.


We have the same sort of thing happen here for non EU citizens ..... I'm afraid, if its similar to Spain, you will need to take a local driving test to gain an Italian licence which I guess will mean some lessons. An EU citizen can just exchange it for a local national one


----------



## Bevdeforges

If Italy has no agreement with your home country, you'll have to go through a driving school. But shop around a bit. I had to attend driving school when I went for my license in Germany, but found a very nice driving instructor who agreed to let me do a few practical driving sessions so he could help me with the differences between my US style of driving and the rules in Germany.

He also said that I could sit in for free on the classroom sessions if I wanted to.

Generally, in Europe you seem to have to have a driving school backing your application and you generally have to take the driving test in the driving school's car. It's the driving school that makes arrangements for your tests (written and driving) and they can ask to see if you can take the tests in a language other than Italian (usually there is an additional charge) - if you'd be more comfortable in English or another language.

Although it was expensive having to go through the driving school, I'm really glad I did. I learned quite a bit about the "odd" driving rules here (in Europe in general) and I know I'm a better driver than many other Americans who were able to exchange their licenses without having to learn about the differences in the law.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky

I begin to realise how lucky I am to be an EU citizen in these circumstances .... I'd hate to do a test again.

A spanish test would only teach me to park on roundabouts and pedestrian crossings, drive over the speed limit everywhere, and to shout abuse at anyone who gets in your way 



Bevdeforges said:


> If Italy has no agreement with your home country, you'll have to go through a driving school. But shop around a bit. I had to attend driving school when I went for my license in Germany, but found a very nice driving instructor who agreed to let me do a few practical driving sessions so he could help me with the differences between my US style of driving and the rules in Germany.
> 
> He also said that I could sit in for free on the classroom sessions if I wanted to.
> 
> Generally, in Europe you seem to have to have a driving school backing your application and you generally have to take the driving test in the driving school's car. It's the driving school that makes arrangements for your tests (written and driving) and they can ask to see if you can take the tests in a language other than Italian (usually there is an additional charge) - if you'd be more comfortable in English or another language.
> 
> Although it was expensive having to go through the driving school, I'm really glad I did. I learned quite a bit about the "odd" driving rules here (in Europe in general) and I know I'm a better driver than many other Americans who were able to exchange their licenses without having to learn about the differences in the law.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## sunshine

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot for your answers. Seems I really need to go to the driving school ... I will keep you informed how my progress of getting EU driving license is going on).


----------



## Stravinsky

sunshine said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers. Seems I really need to go to the driving school ... I will keep you informed how my progress of getting EU driving license is going on).


I noticed you are from Uzbekistan ..... we had a huge shipping contract to Tashkent in the late 90's to ship school books & equipment ..... nearly went there but it was called off at the last minute


----------



## Bevdeforges

Stravinsky said:


> A spanish test would only teach me to park on roundabouts and pedestrian crossings, drive over the speed limit everywhere, and to shout abuse at anyone who gets in your way


I shudder to think what the French driving test would include! 

Fortunately, in Germany there are laws - and whether or not you follow them, you VILL be tested on them, as they are written!

My instructor, Wolfgang, was also great at explaining the little "tricks" the examiners like to pull on candidates. I was prepared for all of them - and passed my tests the first time out. Even surprised Wolfgang! 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sunshine

Stravinsky said:


> I noticed you are from Uzbekistan ..... we had a huge shipping contract to Tashkent in the late 90's to ship school books & equipment ..... nearly went there but it was called off at the last minute


Yes, I am. But I am originally form Samarkand- very nice city to visit if you are interested in the history. 
Early 90's were difficult years for Uzbekistan, but I can not comments why and what happened in your situation... I do not know, those days I was in my Teen-ager period, and sure, was not interested or even aware what was happening to the business around))


----------



## marat777

sunshine said:


> Yes, I am. But I am originally form Samarkand- very nice city to visit if you are interested in the history.
> Early 90's were difficult years for Uzbekistan, but I can not comments why and what happened in your situation... I do not know, those days I was in my Teen-ager period, and sure, was not interested or even aware what was happening to the business around))


And Tashkent, Khiva and Bukhara in addition to great places to visit, not only history, but lifestyle and nature.


----------

